# Unfair advantage?



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fortunately, I won my last tourney. Now I don't say that too brag, but to highlight the question......Is it an unfair advantage for me to leave my clothes...... shirt, shorts, socks and undies , unwashed, hanging in the garage ('cause my wife won't let me hang them in the utility room... it was 90+ degrees during the tourney) ready to wear for the next tournament? Am I taking advantage of the good fortune loaded up in those clothes, enhancing the chance I'll win my next tourney?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I would just get a 4 leaf clover.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Well if you fish alone..........................


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

This sounds like one of those cases where I'd rather be good than lucky! lol. I don't think the fish really care about the fashion sense as much as they do lure presentation, but every angler has their own superstitions.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have a lucky pair of boxers i only wear on tournament day :B


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Marshall said:


> I would just get a 4 leaf clover.


I'm too modest to wear a 4 leaf clover....although it would probably be cooler than shorts and a tournament shirt!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't know if I might be giving away some privledge info....but Jack and I won the next tourney....."the stink comes through", I guess it's a good thing he can't smell very well. www.electric-bass.org then photos then Eastwood on the 31st for those interested in our little circuit. An 8 year old boy caught big bass, a 3+ smallie


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Forget the stink.....just got skunked at the "Fish-off"....or maybe the good fortune loaded up is only good for one tourney?


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Maby a lucky hat rod lure shirt but I have to side with the wife


----------

